# Fish burned her face



## iamrayn (Oct 29, 2010)

My female Molly gave birth a week or so ago, and in the last 3-4 days has been acting weird. The male and her spend most of the day by the heater, even if I chase them away they come back almost immediatly. The female rubs her 'face' up and down the hot part of it and now it looks like top of her head is pink from the heat. I cant take the heater out obviously but I can't keep her away. Don't want her to die, but I'm not sure why she's doing this. Any advice for me before i have a baked fishstick?:lol:


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Wow I have never heard of a fish doing this before and I have been keeping fish along time (20+ years). Maybe you could get some plastic netting like stuff they sell at home depo and lowes and make a cylinder type inclouser to place around it. It has holes so the water will have no problem moveing around it but the fish will not be able to get to it.
Edit: They also sell these sheets of plastice stuff that I use to make dividers for my betta tanks its about .80 for a piece of it. I can't think of what they are called right now but I think they are suspose to be for cross stiching.


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow thats realy weird. I have never heard of this either. Perhaps you should do as Calmwaters said and make some sort of netting for the heater. USE CAUTION THOGH! Some plastics can leach chemicals into your water and cause sick fish. Most of the time there is nothing to worry about but it could happen.


----------



## VTonic (Oct 20, 2010)

VTonic said:


> Wow thats realy weird. I have never heard of this either. Perhaps you should do as Calmwaters said and make some sort of netting for the heater. USE CAUTION THOGH! Some plastics can leach chemicals into your water and cause sick fish. Most of the time there is nothing to worry about but it could happen.


Acctually read this. It should point you in the rite direction
Plastic netting from oranges aquarium safe?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

The fish is probably sick... Fish crave heat when they have some sort of infection. (They can't run a fever like we can.)

Do you have plants in the tank?
If not, I'd reccomend 2 teaspoons of salt per gallon, and raise the temperature if you can.

Do you have a filter?
If so, is there any way you can put the heater inside the filter?

Can you raise the temperature of the water?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Redchigh I did not know that about fish so once again you have taught me something. LOL 
iamrayn could you maybe post a picture of the fish? What other fish are in the tank and are they acting weird rubbing on the rocks or plants in the tank?


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Could also be internal stress- ammonia, nitrite, metals... Usually infection though.


----------



## iamrayn (Oct 29, 2010)

The temperature is pretty steady between 83-84 with the heater on low. I use salt regularly with water changes, maybe i'll do another one and add some today. Makes sense that she could be sick. The male is there too, a few inches above her but he's not at the hottest part like her. 
1 Bala Shark 
1 Tin Foil Barb 
1 Red Tail Shark 
3 Silver Dollars 
3 Kissing Gourami 
2 Molly's 
2 Angel Fish 
1 Peacock Eel 
1 "Dinosaur Eel"
That's everything that's in there, and none of them are too large yet so they've all been comfortable and happy for 3 months. None of the other fish have changed their behavior. I'll get a picture in a minute.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

How big is your tank? Do you know what your ph, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate readings are?


----------



## iamrayn (Oct 29, 2010)

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquariums/photos/e7498949c8e00b359f67a7f99ede2673_full.jpg


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

The tanks 55g right??


----------



## iamrayn (Oct 29, 2010)

The tank is 55 gallons, tho I'm not sure of the readings on the water. I've been using water conditioner, salt, Stress Coat and an ammonia neutralizer since the beginning so i haven't bothered testing it in a while since i haven't had problems.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I would highly suggest getting a good liquid test kit like API master kit, not the strips because they are unreliable, and testing it. Since the tank is a 55 gallon and has only been up and running for 3 months it is probably still cycleing and the fish are acting this way because they are stressed. If you do not have the money for the kit right now find a LFS that uses the liguid test and ask them to test it for you. What ammonia neutralizer are you useing? Unless it is Prime I would not use it becasue the others can in time do more harm than good.
Edit: By the way welcome to the forum and you fish are very pretty.
Edit one more time to ask how much water are you takeing out at your water changes and do the fish stop doing this after the water change?


----------



## iamrayn (Oct 29, 2010)

I do around a 25% change every week through a gravel siphon. This is the first week they've been doing this. I'm working on a water change now, I'll see how they act after it all. I got Aqueon ammonia neutralizer.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

I have read a few bad reviews on that product. I would not use it if I were you. Would it be possable for you to get some Prime its made by Seachem and is very, very good I have used it and alot of the others on here have used it and it has saved alot of fish that are going threw the cycle.


----------



## iamrayn (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up. I'll look into that. Just finished the water change and the Mollies are back in their place by the heater again. I'll try getting some kind of a screen tonight to block it off


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

If there is a craft store near you that is were I would go because you can get a small piece that should be just the right size for the heater. What I use for my betta tanks its cheap and should work just right for what you need. ; ) You could use fishing wire to tie the ends together just be sure to not have the plastic touching the heater.


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not completely familiar with the fish species in your tank, but isn't 83-84 degrees a little bit warm? You say you have it on low, but I think you might have it on high (either that or the room the fish are in is pretty warm).

I don't really have aanything else to say. I just thought maybe that would be an issue.

Hope this helps!


----------



## small fry (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm not sure but, is your tank slightly overstocked? I haven't really done the math but with those kissing gouramis, tinfoil barbs, your sharks, and angelfish, all those species get over 8" right? And some of those get over a foot.

I don't know, something to look into I guess. Sorry for the double post. Hope this helps!


----------



## iamrayn (Oct 29, 2010)

i'd call it potentially over stocked yes, lol. i got a tank full of baby beasts, i know, but i plan on upgrading tank size way before they outgrow the 55. 83 is slightly warm yea, but the heater is on low. it's 45 degrees outside and rather cool in the room, but the water stays pretty warm. the fish seem to be doing ok with it i have extra aeration decoration going just to be sure.;-)


----------



## thefishboy (Aug 20, 2010)

I do agree its over stocked but as long as you keep up with the water changes then you should be fine!! Aslong as you EVENTUALLY upgrade but that could be sooner than you may expect.........


----------

